# Spaceliner Womens 26" deluxe 1967 Help



## 2harri (Feb 2, 2013)

Next fix it issue is the leather seat!?  I have a small rip on the side of the seat (picture).  Is there a leather glue or fix I can do myself or should I send this out ( were )?  I been able to make steady progress with the help of several posters. Thanks.
Thank You in Advance
2harri


----------



## BrentP (Feb 3, 2013)

I believe that's 'leather-look' vinyl.

Call an auto body shop and ask who they recommend for doing vinyl repairs.  Most cities will have local shops that can easily repair that sort of damage, and the auto body shops will definitely be tuned into who they are.


----------



## 2harri (Feb 4, 2013)

*More Help*

Hi BrentP,
Thanks for the seat suggestion! Your work on the Spaceliners, pegged my wife's sears spaceliner as a 1967 deluxe.  I have the bike in pieces soaking in evapo-rust....This stuff works great. I will post after pictures in a couple of days.

Thanks Again


----------

